# Unhappy w/ SuperAtv



## J.Tal (Dec 9, 2010)

Kinda unhappy with SuperAtv for the first time! Ordered a cv boot for my rhino axles last friday. Salesman calls back and said card was declined. He tried to bill me to an address that was different from my card. Basically, he had to BILL my old address and SHIP to my new address. Transaction went thru, so he said. He said i"d get it tuesday. Thursday and still nothing! I call and tell the lady whats going on and she said it was declined. WTF!! The first decline prompted a call from them to correct it. Not the 2nd time. She runs the card thru, it was accepted, and she says I'll have it next Monday or Tuesday... Just like the First Salesman said!! I told her I've been waitin a week for it already and kinda need it. I asked her about overnighting it and GUESS WHAT SHE SAID... " If u pay for it, sir." If I pay for it? Was it MY F'N mistake!? I know its $37 to ship a $25 boot overnight but dang! The guy called back immediately when it happened the first time! Kinda thought they'd do a lil better than that. I guess it'll sit still for another weekend! THANKS SUPERATV!!!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds like it's a CARD problem for you, not a problem on their end. If I was a business and a card was declined, and the issues were not under my control, I wouldn't go out of the way to help either. Just my $0.02


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> Sounds like it's a CARD problem for you, not a problem on their end. If I was a business and a card was declined, and the issues were not under my control, I wouldn't go out of the way to help either. Just my $0.02


 
X2, Kinda tough on a business to ship without payment. I understand the need for the boot fast so you can ride, but next time maybe a fallow-up on your part to make sure your order went through. I know that when I've had some issues like this i follow-up the next day to make sure they have everything they need. just my .02 as well


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

I just ordered some spacers from super atv this morning and there is a tag allready made for ups to be shipping it. I'm very pleased with their service, sounds to me like you need to get your card ironed out. just saying


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

lol. SNAP X3


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i agree with everyone, but also if the salesman said the card went through then it should of been shipped, now what you need to do is check your card and make sure they didnt charge you twice. im a manager at a store if card goes through item is getting shipped same day or next day, if card is declined and i call customer and let him know right then and there i dont wait a couple of days and let him find out on his own..you should of asked for the salesman that helped you the first time since he told you it went through.


----------



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

If the 1st saleman siad it went through, it should be on the company's shoulders. That is the way i see it. The company(SATV) should have called him back, if there was a problem after that.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Everything I've ever ordered arrived within' like 3-5 days...blazing fast.

Dunno bro. Just one of those sucky luck things that happen once in a while. Pretty good guys down at SATV IMHO.


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

i'm up in canada and i get my stuff in 2-3 days tops, usually under 2 days, super fast shipping!!


----------



## J.Tal (Dec 9, 2010)

Speedman understands what Im saying. Salesman called back within a few minutes of the first decline. He said he figured out what went wrong and payment was accepted. If you look in the dictionary at the word "Accepted", it means "To Recieve". Now that it was declined a second time is when they didnt bother to call and say we cant ship your part b/c it was declined again. Maybe they knew, maybe they didnt. Point is, salesmen knew I was under the impression my part was on the way being as He said " It was accepted", when in fact it wasnt. Now that he cant ship my part to me after he just told me he could, since it was declined again, you'd think he would pick up the phone. Guess not. The secretary said she has no way of knowing who took the order and I couldnt remember his name. She wouldnt even ask any of the guys. Maybe its a card problem for them, I dont know, but I do know Jeff at Highlifter dont have that problem, nor does VForce John or ATV outfitters. I never said I wouldnt use them again But I guess I should check behind them like I have to do for my 6yr old daughter. All I asked of them was to pay the extra $27 for overnite shipping and let me pay $25 for boot and me pay $10 for regular shipping. Overnite shipping is $37. Any how, Mrs. Secretary said, "Payment was Accepted, Sir and you should recieve it Monday Or Tuesday". Just like the first guy said. So We'll see... Monday Or Tuesday. Not beating it to death, just giving the whole story.


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

I feel your pain bro, that would suck. I have dealt with other companies and have experienced similar issues like this. But I can only give SuperATV 2 thumbs up, I have bought a few axles from them within the past month and they have delivered great customer service. Even when I had to ship one axle back to them due to the box getting damaged in transit via UPS... And they were right on top of things to get it back to me as quickly as possible.

Don't give up on them on them yet, give 'em another shot!!!! 

Keep ridin'!!!!!


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

they are a good company.
i bought an axle through them and they shipped the wrong one. called them up and they shipped the right one that day without getting the wrong one back first. mistakes happen, don't let that ruin the business they have, id be upset also but i think you have the mistake directed wrong.
i hope it all works out for ya!


----------



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

88rxn/a said:


> they are a good company.
> i bought an axle through them and they shipped the wrong one. called them up and they shipped the right one that day without getting the wrong one back first. mistakes happen, don't let that ruin the business they have, id be upset also but i think you have the mistake directed wrong.
> i hope it all works out for ya!


 i have dealt with alot of companies also.SATV maybe a good company. There rep. would be even better in this thread, if they would have adknowledged they made a mistake, and tried to help the customer.
seems they did right by you 88rxn. i also know that sometimes the WHOLE story is not told...they should have expidited his shipment if his story isastold.


----------



## J.Tal (Dec 9, 2010)

I'll use them again for sure. What sold me on them to start was during the nightmare with my TC 5in lift. Super atv was the only place that would sell me the individual C-clips that hold the CV joint on the axle bar. They sent me a hand full of the C-Clips for free, all I paid was shipping. Everyone else would only sell the joint kit that range from $75 to $100 plus. Thats the great service we all want. So I bought a pair of rear Rhinos from them and had them in 2 days. I just figured if we give them feedback as to whats going on it would keep them on their A-Game and they would keep providing killer service like they gave me on their first sale to me. Im always open to criticism on my job to make me better. Still a customer of SuperATV!


----------

